# Game 4: Phoenix Suns @ Los Angeles Lakers | PHX Leads 2-1



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)




----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"If you had one shot...one opportunity...to seize everything you ever wanted...one moment...would you capture it...or just let it slip?"

Let's capture Game 4 and send this series back to Phoenix tied up at 2-2!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> "If you had one shot...one opportunity...to seize everything you ever wanted...one moment...would you capture it...or just let it slip?"
> 
> Let's capture Game 4 and send this series back to Phoenix tied up at 2-2!


Spaghetti! Spaghetti! Spaghetti! Spaghetti! Spaghetti! Spaghetti! 


Jokes and Jokes and Jokes and Jokes and Jokes and Jokes and Jokes!


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Just lose...

Please?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> Just lose...
> 
> Please?


Agreed. Just lose Phoenix.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Agreed. Just lose Phoenix.



No, no, no!

You Lakers lose, damn it!

:biggrin: 

Please?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Carbo04 said:


> No, no, no!
> 
> You Lakers lose, damn it!
> 
> ...


No way, man. We can't lose. You guys lose today; it's the least you can do.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Expect the Suns to really pack in the lane today. The Kobe wall will be in full force and our post options will be negated. The Suns will dare the likes of Shammond, Farmar, Smush, and Evans to hit outside shots. As you saw from some of the articles, Phil knows it. He was flat out challenging the perimeter players in practice to just MAKE SHOTS. It is imperative that we come out strong with made shots so the defense will thin out a bit. Then Kobe can go back to attacking. Kwame won't do anything if Amare's not in foul trouble like Game 3. With the right game plan, this game can be had. Also, keep bothering Nash with Odom and Kwame. Has anyone noticed that after a switch, he NEVER tries to go around him. He usually takes four or five dribbles and shoots a contested jumper over them. Players with size, length, and quickness bother him. Take advantage!


----------



## ¹²³ (Jan 8, 2003)

Carbo04 said:


> Just lose...
> 
> Please?


I love this post, it indicates so much good things for the Lakers.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Come on guys! I want to see defense like we played in Game 3!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

while I hate to question the great kwame brown, he keeps getting lost on defense. can't do it all, I guess. just ask amare


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dammit, lamar's second.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Did Kwame just go to the locker room? Im not sure if I heard correctly in the kitchen.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dam, kwame's been carrying our asses and hurt his back. pick up the slack guys!!


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Kwame tweaked his back, but he's back out and hopefully is fine.

Not a horrible start, but we gave up way too many layups/dunks to Marion and Stoudemire. But the positive side is that we're only down 5.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

guys hitting big shots. our offense looks fine, but i'm a bit worried about our defense. we really gotta rotate better and make sure we get the rebound.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

i've always liked mo evans. he's such a heady player


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Decent start, but the tempo needs to slow down. We're hanging with them now, but it can come back to haunt us in the fourth quarter. Also, someone besides Mo Evans needs to play perimeter defense. The fact that Evans is hitting shots makes him that much more valuable. I was screaming at Bynum until he made that nice block. He needs to be assert himself offensively though. MAKE AMARE WORK. We can win this game.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Lakers playing decent ball right now. Hitting open Jumpers. Shooting well from the arch. Playing solid defense (in laker standards).

But they are going to need to pickup the Defense to game threes level if they want to compete in the end of this game.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****ing Bynum acting like he wants to play a little D today. I like that.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Decent start, but the tempo needs to slow down. We're hanging with them now, but it can come back to haunt us in the fourth quarter.


Exactly, i was going to post this earlier. I dont like this pace right now. We need to slow it down for them a littel bit.


Faster pace for the Suns= a lot more oppourtunities for transitional points.


Not good.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Phil wakes up and puts Odom on Nash. Steve is really bothered by lengthy and quick defenders. Just watch, he almost never tries to penetrate on them. Just dribbles a few times and shoots a jumpshot.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

one thing that's really REALLY bothering me is the fact that kobe isn't attacking the defense like he did in game three. while I wish he'd just feel his way through the game, I don't have much of a problem w/ him being ultra-aggressive IF he's attacking the basket. keep the presure on the defense and put the onus on the refs to make a call.

not only is kobe not doing this right now, but he's actually taking a step back when he recieves the ball. ATTACK KOBE! don't bail them out with a fade-away


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Is Luke trying to set a record for most botched layups? Nash is murdering us right now, and we're still well within reach.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Sasha!!!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Let Sasha pressure Nash fullcourt, then switch off to Odom in the halfcourt set.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

4 quick points and now it's back to a 3-point game, and Lakers ball! Nice!

Come on Lakers...let's get the lead at the half!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

wow, you're right bart. I don't know why nash doesn't try to go around lamar, but all I've seen is him try to shake him and step back. if he's going to take a jumper over lamar's length, I'll take that all day.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Great D by Lamar.

Force phoenix into a halfcourt game! Lovin it!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Did Phil draw up a play and we actually executed off of the inbounds!!! WAHOO!!!!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

suck a fat one nash


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

HAHA, we can flop too *****es!


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Kwame needs a coming out party


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

kwame's so clever. let me bobble the pass so amare can climb on my back...


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Silk D said:


> kwame's so clever. let me bobble the pass so amare can climb on my back...


:lol:


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Cris said:


> Kwame needs a coming out party


you gonna bring the cake?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> :lol:


Kobe needs to lay off the jumpers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What happened to Luke's hands? He can't catch, nor make a layup now.


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

How the hell are we supposed to win when Phoenix gets calls like that? The refs just gave them two points for nothing.

This is just bull****.

**** the Suns. They whine and cry when we take a charge, and they probably flop more than any team in the league. Shut up already!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

dammit. terrible couple of offenseive sets and a horrible call to end the half. I still don't like our defensive effort.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> What happened to Luke's hands? He can't catch, nor make a layup now.



luke's playing his way out of millions of dollars this summer. anyone still scared of him leaving?


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

The reason we're losing is quite simple. Nash has 8 pts and 15 assists and our pg's have 4 pts and 0 assists. The 2nd factor is Odom has fallen asleep he's doing nothing. if these trends continue we won't win. On the good side. Walton, Kwame and Evans are giving us something. 

We have to contain Nash in the 2nd half or its curtains.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I'm dissapointed that Jordan is losing so much confidence as the series goes on ala smush last year. keep your head up jordan, we hardly expect you to outplay nash. just make him play D, and presure him as much as you can.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Odom has 2 points at the half...we won't win if that continues.


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

Kwame is my new hero for the moment,*




*hero to change at any moment


----------



## P-Rez25 (Nov 24, 2006)

im just happy we are in this game after Nashs historic performance in the 1st half


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

freaking amare needs to stop cussing, making abc cut out the audio


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

we're getting out-hustled. this doesn't look good


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

can we please find kobe in the paint?


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

The fact that we can't even score against the Phoenix Suns is troubling to me.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

We have some of the dumbest players I have ever seen. How can you blatantly go away from what has worked? Slow the **** down and stop launching stupid jumpers. What happened to the energetic defense? Sometimes these guys just don't get it.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

What a pathetic effort thus far by the Lakers in the 2nd half. There's not a chance in hell we win if we continue playing like this.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Idiots idiot idiots. Kobe is getting pissed. He's now going 1 on 5 because nobody can make a simple pass off of a cut. We're playing loser basketball.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Lamar gets the crowd going. Nice.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

this is the lamar that we wanna see. what a tease.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Take this ****ing game over Odom. That's what I'm talking about you warrior. Hell yes.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Mother****ing Odom.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

What the **** was that Kobe?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

This team kills its own momentum better than any team in the league.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

someone explain to me why we're going away from lamar?


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Kobe is playing like an idiot. Why can't he just play within the flow of the game? Why?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

How many more stupid turnovers will we have? We had the momentum going, and then killed it for ourselves. Unbelievable. Which other team does that? NOBODY!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

if this lead isn't single digits by quarter's end, we're screwed


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Lamar needs to get his lanky *** into the paint! and Kobe better stop ****ing **** up with stupid turnovers!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Get Bynum out of this game right now. He is not ready. No intensity, no hustle, no boxing out or anything.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Maurice Medvedenko never passes up a shot.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Attack the basket Kobe!!!!! GO GO GO!!!!1


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

jesus christ, amare is killing us


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Back to not playing any defense whatsoever. How do they not realize that the only reason we actually won a game was from defensive intensity? AAAARRRRGGGGHHHHH


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

man, this is going to be tough. our only hope is kwame


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

****


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

That's a bull**** call. **** these floppers.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

ball-game


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

this game is bull ****


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Another bull**** flop call. I'm fed up with this ****. What an AWFUL call.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

The refs completely ****ed us out of this game.


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

shut the **** up barbosa.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bull****...if Kobe drives to the basket they dont give hime ****!!! **** these floppers!! No wonder Kobe doesnt drive anymore...


----------



## Cris (Jun 18, 2003)

Lets go!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Barbosa is a little *****. He jumps up and swats the ball out of Mo's hands, then argues. I'm sick of this pansy *** team. Constantly rewarded for their sissy method of basketball.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

If you breath on these pansies, they go flying off into the stands. If there was a flopping violation, they would not advance past the 2nd round.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Dude!! Wtf!! Nash uses his off arm EVERYTIME HE DRIVES!! I didnt know you were allowed to stiff arm in the NBA!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Someobody lay Barbosa out. ****ing pansy *** flopping team. Falling on the ground a few times completely changed the complexion of this game. Need to get a stop? Just flop!


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

our defensive effort was not there tonight. we really didn't put ourselves in a great position to win. that call on kwame was huge. completely killed our momentum, took 2 mabye 3 points off the board and allowed them to push the lead back to 14. just terrible...


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

lol guys barbosa is a good player. Its the only reason the suns are in it. we just dont have the strength to win any games.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Season is slipping away one minute at a time.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Coach D'Antoni: "Alright guys. If they start to go on a run, everyone fall down on your back at the same time. They are bound to call a foul on somebody."


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Right now were seeing why Nash is the 2 time MVP, maybe even 3 time MVP, and why Kobe is about to make a second consecutive first round exit.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Oh yeah, our defense sucks. I know the flopping isn't what caused this loss. I'm just extremely pissed everytime I see pansy basketball.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Our defense is atrocious.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

When watching this I can't help but think how much more our defense would be if we had a Kidd PG, or a JO forward.

Lakers really need to step up this offseason. Kobe looks burned out, and his milage is getting high. Time to get him help before he jump ships to a contender.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Right now were seeing why Nash is the 2 time MVP, maybe even 3 time MVP, and why Kobe is about to make a second consecutive first round exit.


the more I watch the suns (both play-off series' and regular season), the more I realize how average the other suns player are and how truly great Steve nash is. Amare can't have a big scoring game w/o either nash spoon feeding him half of his point our him going to the line 15 times. Shawn marion is great at what he does (hustle, rebound), but he has horrible one-on-one skills. steve nash has a bunch of good shooters, a couple of great finishers and barbosa, and he makes them into a championship contender.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Silk D said:


> the more I watch the suns (both play-off series' and regular season), the more I realize how average the other suns player are and how truly great Steve nash is. Amare can't have a big scoring game w/o either nash spoon feeding him half of his point our him going to the line 15 times. Shawn marion is great at what he does (hustle, rebound), but he has horrible one-on-one skills. steve nash has a bunch of good shooters, a couple of great finishers and barbosa, and he makes them into a championship contender.



True. I agree totally. When Nash isn't getting it going (Game 3), they lose to a team even as pathetic as the Lakers. When Nash is going they have a chance to win a title.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Wow.. Lamar almost cut it to ten..


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

I dont give a **** about what onyone says. Odom is playing with heart out there!! Dude is injured and still giving it his all he just cant get a break from the refs! Keep it up LO!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> I dont give a **** about what onyone says. Odom is playing with heart out there!! Dude is injured and still giving it his all he just cant get a break from the refs! Keep it up LO!


Yessir.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Yeah. I still love LO. I just want him traded for JO.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Yessir.


Does anyone else get pissed off when Bynum is on the bench giggling like a little kid while we're losing in a playoff game?


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

I like the fight in our guys. I know phoenix slowed it down, but we didn't give up, and we didn't let this get out of hand like game 2 or game 7 last year.

lamar played great in the second half, wish he wouldn't have got into foul trouble early. Man, that call on kwame is still bothering me, but we lost this game because we let nash cut up our defense. our defensive effort has to be at 110% if we have any chance to beat this team.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CDRacingZX6R said:


> Yeah. I still love LO. I just want him traded for JO.


Personally, I'd like to see a Kwame, Bynum, Farmar, picks, and a filler package for JO. Odom would be just fine as a third option.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Does anyone else get pissed off when Bynum is on the bench giggling like a little kid while we're losing in a playoff game?


Dude he is a little kid.:biggrin: This series isnt over yet. They came back from 3-1 last year. We can reverse it on them this year. I wont lose hope. If we go down next game lets go down gun blazing kamikaze style!!


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Anybody with TiVo, please rewind to Kobe's lips when he's next to Nash talking to the ref.

"They flop. Every ****ing time."


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

We have the worse pg play in league history, really we have no talent worth noting at that spot at all except Farmar and the more I see the more I think he's more career back up type player.

We need a legit 2nd option scorer not odom a counterfit 2nd option, he's a lay up missing and 3 pt shot missing sf playing pf. 

And PJ has coached horribly all season long. In this game he lets runs happen. He won't argue calls with refs. he does nothing. 

Walton is 6th man material simple as that. We need to upgrade at his spot athletically. 

We need penetrators and a few more scorers.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

CubanLaker said:


> Dude he is a little kid.:biggrin: This series isnt over yet. They came back from 3-1 last year. We can reverse it on them this year. I wont lose hope. If we go down next game lets go down gun blazing kamikaze style!!


Not buying the little kid excuse anymore. I could go back to my peewee basketball days. You would never see us cutting up and giggling while we're getting our *** beat in a tournament. This was an incredibly frustrating loss and shows that the Suns at their best are A LOT better than us. I'm sick of Mitch suggesting that we have to 'tinker' a little bit. We need help, and one more star isn't going to cut it. We need about three or four to even think about contending.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Personally, I'd like to see a Kwame, Bynum, Farmar, picks, and a filler package for JO. Odom would be just fine as a third option.


Man I shutter at the thought of adding another injury prone player to this roster. JO is like Odom a pf playing center and getting injured all the time. 

Odom being a 3 playing 4 and getting hurt all the time. 

I want only 1 guy and thats KG give away everyone except Kobe and I'd be straight. 

KG is durable and tough. No more players who have to play bigger than their bodies can handle no more 20 something missed game a year guys. 

We should get Steve Francis if the Knicks buy him out, because he's no puppet, he can create his own shot, has confidence in himself, can rebound and is tough. He won't just hand Kobe the ball. He's not that bad defensively as well. 

Get me him and KG and I'd be cool. 

I beleieve KG will be availabale because I think he's gonna asked to be traded.


----------



## jazzy1 (Jul 16, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Not buying the little kid excuse anymore. I could go back to my peewee basketball days. You would never see us cutting up and giggling while we're getting our *** beat in a tournament. This was an incredibly frustrating loss and shows that the Suns at their best are A LOT better than us. I'm sick of Mitch suggesting that we have to 'tinker' a little bit. We need help, and one more star isn't going to cut it. We need about three or four to even think about contending.


I agree we need I think about 3 guys, 2 scorers and a perimeter defender/slasher. Kobe doesn't need much to get to contender status.


----------



## HKF (Dec 10, 2002)

KG is not going to be traded. He doesn't care about winning anymore. Just collecting his check and putting up numbers.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

I missed the game because I was busy packing.
Damn I am impressed with this team, I think they played hard. I think it will be a good thing to lose because we don't want to let Buss and his puppet think that this team is good.


----------



## Carbo04 (Apr 15, 2005)

Congrats to you guys. I know you all are upset, and pissed you lost. But you should be proud. The Lakers are overmatched by the Suns, but they played hard. They won game 3, and showed alot of heart today. It's all you can ask for. You guys just need a couple more pieces and you'll be back up at the top. But your boys gave all they had today.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I hate the fact that we lost, but we're just not a good enough team yet. Slowly and surely, we'll get there, but that times is not now.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Anybody with TiVo, please rewind to Kobe's lips when he's next to Nash talking to the ref.
> 
> "They flop. Every ****ing time."


Funny considering the only one who fooled a ref with a flop this game was Vujacic.


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Amareca said:


> Funny considering the only one who fooled a ref with a flop this game was Vujacic.


In this series I remember Lakers getting only two flopping calls, one for Sasha and one for Luke, but on other hand Suns got 7 per game.
You should be the last one complaining.
Suns also lead in league in flopping calls and 5 suns are on top 50 floppers list.


----------



## Amareca (Oct 21, 2002)

Theonee said:


> In this series I remember Lakers getting only two flopping calls, one for Sasha and one for Luke, but on other hand Suns got 7 per game.
> You should be the last one complaining.
> Suns also lead in league in flopping calls and 5 suns are on top 50 floppers list.


Maybe it's time for you blinded Laker fan to accept reality that the Suns are a much better team and that's why the series is what it is, not that competetive.

Book your fishing trip now, should have done that 2 weeks ago anyway.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

when are you guys going to learn to ignore him?


----------



## Theonee (Dec 5, 2006)

Silk D said:


> when are you guys going to learn to ignore him?


just did.:cheers:


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Looks like the Floppers have the series now.


----------



## Jamel Irief (May 19, 2002)

I can assure you one thing, that if the Lakers win game 5 Amerca won't post.

Of course they won't win game 5, but he'll do the same thing all suns playoffs.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Jamel Irief said:


> I can assure you one thing, that if the Lakers win game 5 Amerca won't post.
> 
> Of course they won't win game 5, but he'll do the same thing all suns playoffs.


Which will be up until game 5 of the Semi-Finals when the Spurs complete the series with a win.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> Barbosa is a little *****. He jumps up and swats the ball out of Mo's hands, then argues. I'm sick of this pansy *** team. Constantly rewarded for their sissy method of basketball.


Don't worry. The Spurs are ready to beat the **** out of them.


----------



## The One (Jul 10, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Our defense is atrocious.


two things I need to ask Phil Jackson


*1.)* I don't know why, but for nearly the entire game, phil has not had the lineup that won the Lakers game 3 which was Williams, Smush, Kobe, Odom, and Kwame. I think it's because Williams and Parker were such a offensive liability Phil did not want them both out their at the same time. When he did put that line up in (with about 4 mins left in the game) They did not match up right. Smush was supposed to be on Nash while williams is on Barbosa; instead it was in reverse. Barbosa did not go off on Smush this time but that switch threw off Kwame's screen help defense on Nash. I guess it's because when Smush is guarding Nash, he always gets caught by the screen and Kwame is always there to help which then creates a good trap. There were plenty of times during that lineup where Williams was not stopped by the screen for Nash but Kwame came out anyway completely throwing off the defense.

*2.)* I heard rumors about Vlade comming off the inactive list and replacing Cook. Why was Cook still playing(who I heard injured himself a bit) Vlade is healthy and Cook gaves us nothing in the series but a charge in the second quarter of game 4. So....where is the Lakers' 5mil a year investment?


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

Silk D said:


> when are you guys going to learn to ignore him?


Ignore who and what now?


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ said:


> Ignore who and what now?


Amareca.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

*points at Basel and laughs*


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> *points at Basel and laughs*


I'm confused.


----------



## Silk D (Feb 6, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> I'm confused.


I was actually talking about you. 



:biggrin:


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

"One who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; one who does not ask a question remains a fool forever."

I'll risk being a fool for five minutes and ask, "What?"


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Basel57 said:


> "One who asks a question is a fool for five minutes; one who does not ask a question remains a fool forever."
> 
> I'll risk being a fool for five minutes and ask, "What?"


KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ was showing that he is already ignoring Amereca by saying "Ignore who?"....


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Bartholomew Hunt said:


> KOBEDUNKEDONSHAQ was showing that he is already ignoring Amereca by saying "Ignore who?"....


Oh...man, I'm so lame.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

Basel57 said:


> Oh...man, I'm so lame.


:lol:


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i heard.


----------

